# seat options for a driver?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm wondering what the best seats would be for a driver 67 Lemans, I will be building a custom center console with a hurst shifter for my T350 anyway. 

would like to see some pictures and what your opinions of favorite setup is. I personally would like the ability to put at least a 4 point on them. would like to know your thoughts on this as well.

once the car is repainted and such it will be frequently driven on the street. I like to plan WAY in advance.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The original strato buckets are not bad, a lot of guys are doing resto-mod with the 04-06' GTO interiors as they have the logo all ready embroidered on them and they are real leather, but i understand that it requires some modification for the electric seat rails.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

the ones that the car has are OK I guess, but I was looking for something more supportive. I like the Idea of a newer GTO style seat, but embroidered with GTO when it isn't one, that's a no go for me.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

look for premium seats from a G8 07-09 they are the same i believe w/o the GTO logo.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

nice....and heated....I'll be putting a set of those on my list.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out CrustySacks resto mod thread i believe he detailed the conversion and what needs to be done with photos it's a 64 Tempest custom i think, if you are gonna use the backs too you will need to get creative and fab them in. They look real nice though with a subwoofer in the valance between them.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

that is a very cool project. I haven't done any glass in a long time, so it will be a while before I can get that far anyway.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

its not too hard, just basic mold making with wood then wrapping it in glass. i did my dash pad with gauges. Polyester fleece (sweatshirt material) instead of fiberglass as its much easier to work with and stretch on molds and not itchy. and just use fiberglass resin. then fill it and smooth with fiberfill or body icing.





































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

